# What to get?



## KurtStevens (Oct 8, 2012)

I sold my 3 strobes with battery packs to fund purchase of flash units instead, but not sure what to get. I shoot weddings and portraits and would like a flash on a stand and another one for on camera use as well but only have 500-750 to spend on everything. Can anyone help me find a suitable setup to accomplish this? I have a little experience with the 430exII but I could never figure out how to get it to slave. 

Any help would be amazing! Thank you.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 9, 2012)

If you have to do it now, a 580exII and a 430exII - hopefully used. If you're open, a Nissin Di866mk2 & Di622mk2 (using the 866 as the IR master if you're looking for eTTL). A single 600ex will cost the full amount you're looking to spend. The 580ex and Di866 also support external battery packs if you're looking for faster recycle.

Any ability or interest with dialing in the strobes manually? Lots of options, but not sure how run and gun you're looking to be.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 10, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> I sold my 3 strobes with battery packs to fund purchase of flash units instead, but not sure what to get. I shoot weddings and portraits and would like a flash on a stand and another one for on camera use as well but only have 500-750 to spend on everything. Can anyone help me find a suitable setup to accomplish this? I have a little experience with the 430exII but I could never figure out how to get it to slave.
> 
> Any help would be amazing! Thank you.



3x 430 EX II's + cowboy tiggers.


----------

